# glänzende Wölbung



## tomi (25. März 2003)

Hi! 

Schaut mal auf diese Seite: 
http://www.team-why.de/?module=news 

Und dann schaut euch mal die Navigationsboxen an, wie z.B. Clan oder Service. 

Bei diesen Navigationsboxen sieht es so aus, als ob da sowas wie ein gewölbter Deckel draufsitzt, welcher glänzt. 

Wäre nett von euch, wenn ihr mir sagen könnt, wie man sowas mit PS realisiert, falls das mit PS geht. 
DANKE!


----------



## Lord Brain (25. März 2003)

Such mal nach Dingen wie Glas-Buttons oder Aqua-Buttons...die Methode und der Effekt sind die Selben.


> wie man sowas mit PS realisiert, falls das mit PS geht.


mit PS geht alles


----------



## Leola13 (25. März 2003)

versuch mal google mit :

photoshop sphere oder liquid button

hab ich heute noch irgendwo gesehen. engl. tut in rund und oval


ansonsten : selber suchen macht schlau


----------



## Comander_Keen (25. März 2003)

Das sollte dir dabei helfen.

greetz 3k!


----------



## ephiance (26. März 2003)

das is mit psp gemacht und mit ps machst du es mit einem gradient von white nach transparent und verzerrst es danach perspektivisch und gauss.blurst nochma drüber^^


----------

